# Bostichklammer



## holzoepfael (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi all!

So eure Hilfe ist wieder mal herzlich willkommen! Bin langsam verzweifelt, hab bisschen rumprobiert und gesucht, aber ich schaffe es nicht ein Bildchen auf ein Bild zu bostichen.... ?!
Hat jemand einen Rat oder sogar ein Tut? Bin für alles dankbar...

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Leola13 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

du willst was    

Ein Bildchen auf ein Bild *bostichen* ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## holzoepfael (21. Dezember 2005)

Hmmm.... Da liegen wohl Verständigungsprobleme vor. Jaja, ich bin Schweizer, da sollen bekanntlich nicht immer alle Wörter gleich sein. Also ich weiss nicht wie ihr dem sagt:
Ich erlaube mir hier auf ein Bild von einem "Bostich" zu linken: hier 
Umit diesem Gerät (bei uns namens Bostich) werden dann eben solche Klammern in mehrere Blätter gedrückt, um diese zusammenzuhalten.

Wobei ich mittlerweile sagen kann, dass ich dieses Tut hier gefunden habe ( hier ) was mir die Ganze Sache schonmal erheblich erleichtert hat. Jetzt habe ich also eine Klammer (ich meine keine Heftklammer wie in dem Tut !!), aber sie sieht aus, als würde sie auf dem Papier liegen, anstatt dass sie durchs Papier geht und hinter dem Papier wieder zusammenkommt....:/
Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Leola13 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

ohne das genau Bild jetzt zu kennen, tippe ich einfach einmal auf einen 3-D Effekten, will heissen : Schatten, Kanten einmal hell und einmal dunkler.

Das "Bostich"-Ding kenn ich als : Tacker, Hefter, Klammeraffe

Ciao Stefan


----------



## holzoepfael (21. Dezember 2005)

Ja, so langsam wird das etwas, bin noch immer nicht zufrieden, aber man kann es schonmal erkennen.....
Hab mir erlaubt einen Bildausschnitt anzuhängen...;p

Muss irgendwie noch meine Ebene die mein Foto zerknittert anpassen, weiss aber noch nicht wie....


----------



## da_Dj (22. Dezember 2005)

So wie sie jetzt dran getackert ist, ist sie ziemlich hoch, das sieht wenig realistisch aus. Mach die überstehenden Teile kürzer und leg einen (kleinen!) Schatten unter die Längsachse der Klammer. Ausserdem an den Stellen wo getackert wurde, minimale Einrisse (wirklich minimal, da das Papier dadurch nicht all zu sehr beschädigt wird).


----------



## holzoepfael (22. Dezember 2005)

Hab versucht sie zu kürzen, geht jedoch nciht wirklich gut, werde die klammer heute Abend nochmals neu machen....
SOll ich einfach minmal die untere Ebene durchschimmern lassen für die Einrissstellen, oder wirkt dass dann wohl zu extrem?

Mfg Pendejo


----------



## da_Dj (22. Dezember 2005)

Noch ein kleiner Rat. Such einfach mal ein wenig nach Bildern oder noch besser, tacker selbst mal ein paar Seiten und guck dir an, wie es auszusehen hat, dabei lernst du sicherlich am besten, wie es realistisch auszuschauen hat


----------



## Receiver (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde die überstehenden Teile ganz weg machen. Wenn man ein Blatt Papier tackert, dann liegt in der Regel die lange Seite der Klammer ganz auf dem Papier auf, und die "Arme" halten es dann da drunter zusammen.


----------



## holzoepfael (23. Dezember 2005)

Ja, habe das bei meiner neuen Version auch so gemacht, ich habe auch die Klammer etwas anderst gebogen, bei mir ist die nicht so rundlich, sondern ziemlich eckig. Danach habe ich manuell noch etwas Schatten hinzugefügt und feine Risse ins Papier gemacht; bin jetzt damit zufrieden.....

THX


----------

